# problem with RAW plug-in for PS CS2



## magdabis (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
I just added Adobe Camera RAW plug-in to my PS CS2. And I can't use it. I mean I can't open any RAW files in CS2. I followed the instruction about adding the plug-in, so I'm pretty sure it should work. When I try to open RAW in PS2 I get this message:
_Could not complete your request because it is not the right kind of document._

I shot on Canon, so my RAW files have extention CR2. Does it matter?

Thank 
Magda


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

What camera model are you using?

Even though all Canon RAW files are CR2, each new camera model has it's own RAW files.  So in order for Photoshop to recognize the newer cameras's files, you need to update your 'Adobe Camera RAW' (ACR) plug-in.  And it sounds like you did that.

However, the newest version of ACR for Photoshop CS2, may not be the most up to date version of ACR.  This would mean that you would need to upgrade your Photoshop to CS3 or CS4, in order to be able to use the newest version of ACR.  We would have to know your camera model to confirm this though.

There are other options.  Firstly, you could just use your Canon software to process the RAW files, then convert/save them in a format that can be opened directly in Photoshop.  Another version is to download Adobe's DNG converter.  It takes your RAW files and convert them from Canon's CR2 format into the more universal DNG RAW format, which can be opened in Photoshop.

Yet another options would be to get another RAW editing program.  I absolutely love Adobe Lightroom for editing RAW files.


----------



## magdabis (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi
I use Canon 40d. I've been useing DPP but from what I've seen ACR is more flexible and offers more options. I am right?

if I convert my CR2 files in DNG converter so I lose anything or it's just simply different format?

thanks for your help
magda


----------



## magdabis (Aug 13, 2009)

bad day today...
i just tried to conver CR2 files into DNG useing the converter and I get this:

_There was an error passing files_

What is wrong??


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 13, 2009)

You do seem to be having a bad day, sorry.

I would think that the RAW files from the 40D would work with the ACR on CS2.  Maybe try to confirm that you have installed that correctly.

No as far as I know, you shouldn't loose anything converting to DNG.


----------



## icassell (Aug 13, 2009)

Adobe customer service has been very helpful to me in the past with issues such as this.


----------



## NickRummy (Aug 13, 2009)

I've been trying to get this same issue worked out lately but using my Nikon D200 (NEF file) and photoshop 7.0 with no luck.


----------



## KmH (Aug 13, 2009)

It's $199 to upgrade from CS2 to CS4.

Photoshop 7.0 to CS4 is full price, sorry.

Adobe Upgrade Details.


----------



## itznfb (Aug 13, 2009)

from looking at the compatible download list on adobe's site it looks like the newest compatible version of camera raw for cs2 is version 3.7. is that correct?

i think version 5.3 at a minimum is needed for any current gen camera


----------



## icassell (Aug 13, 2009)

Hmmmm ... don't know offhand, but CS2 works fine with my 30D


----------

